# Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 3/27/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

While the last few days have been action packed with trout fishing, today we had a small curve ball thrown at us. With tide levels pouring back in overnight, it took a little adjusting to find our fish from previous days. The bait fish was not where we left it, and for that we had to rethink our game plan. After a few adjustments and a little running to find just where the bait fish had pushed to, we were able to get on a solid bite of mixed reds and trout. We had a lot of redfish holding over thigh deep sand pockets with a few solid trout mixed in. All the reds along with a few trout were caught on DSL red/white, our other go to colors were pumpkinseed and dirty tequila. We still have openings for April and are now beginning to book May, so don't miss your opportunity on some great Mid-Coast action. Sight casting trips are also available.


----------

